# Canada Launches Rescue Mission as Weather System Hits Trans-Atlantic Sailing Race



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Three boats in trouble

Canada Launches Rescue Mission as Weather System Hits Trans-Atlantic Sailing Race

Canada Launches Rescue Mission as Weather System Hits Trans-Atlantic Sailing Race ? gCaptain


----------

